# I'm off...



## Halfje-Bruin (Dec 6, 2007)

to Kiwi Land (New Zealand) for a few weeks so you all behave while I'm gone :cheesy:

And yes, I hope to get some great shots while I'm there and will post these here for your enjoyment.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 6, 2007)

Halfje-Bruin said:


> to Kiwi Land (New Zealand) for a few weeks so you all behave while I'm gone :cheesy:
> 
> And yes, I hope to get some great shots while I'm there and will post these here for your enjoyment.


I have informed the border security:lol::lol:
My phone is '21 419 3'1, if you are down near Wellington, call.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Dec 7, 2007)

Kiwigeoff;426' said:
			
		

> I have informed the border security:lol::lol:



Thanks for this, now I can just walk through :cheesy:



> My phone is '21 419 3'1, if you are down near Wellington, call.



Me and my brother will be doing a "little" tour of both the South and North island. The only time we're near Wellington is on our way from the ferry to Paekakariki for a visit to Kapiti island. We arrive on the 5th of January and the tour is the next day. We'll be leaving for Tongariro on the 7th.

I've put your number in my phone and when time allowes I will give you a call.


----------

